# Are these ok for mead?



## Jericurl (Nov 30, 2016)

I've fallen in love with these bottles.

Now I know that not all corks were created equal, but I don't know how or why or what I should be looking for if I'm going to be using cork not specifically made for wine. I'm wondering if you guys think these corks would be ok for wines/meads under 15% ABV.
They would likely be corked then sealed with beeswax.

Thoughts/concerns?

https://www.sks-bottle.com/340c/fin4k.html

or maybe these?
https://www.sks-bottle.com/340c/fin4l.html


----------



## Amanda660 (Nov 30, 2016)

I have the 750 size (not sure if the thickness is identical though - I'll take a pic of one) and they take a #9 cork. I got them on clearance at a homebrew store in Ozark MO. I have chunks of 2x4 that I put on my floor corker to raise them up so I can cork them.


----------



## Johnd (Nov 30, 2016)

I'm not basing this off of any experience, but those look very similar to what I call "tasting corks". While not recommended for your permanent seals on a bottle of wine or mead, my gut tells me that if they are sealed with wax after being inserted into the bottle, that they could work out just fine............ Maybe do a test with a few bottles before you commit to a big batch??


----------



## Amanda660 (Nov 30, 2016)

# 40440750.01S 750 ml is the exact same measurements as the bottle pictured. Mine are flat bottomed though - no bunt and weighs 1.6ish lbs. Hope that helps in you decision.


----------



## Jericurl (Nov 30, 2016)

Amanda660 said:


> # 40440750.01S 750 ml is the exact same measurements as the bottle pictured. Mine are flat bottomed though - no bunt and weighs 1.6ish lbs. Hope that helps in you decision.



Yes, thank you.


----------

